# Plumbing Design Pro



## مصطفى الوكيل (15 يناير 2020)

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (15 يناير 2020)

برنامج لأعمال الصحي متكامل مع الاكواد و الامثلة


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (15 يناير 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/mepprofessionals/
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (15 يناير 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8pTu6ww-Lw


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 يناير 2020)

https://youtu.be/MgLIG8kAbys


----------



## ALIENG2000 (18 يناير 2020)

جزاك الله خيرا لكنك لم ترفق رابط البرنامج


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (25 يناير 2020)

سعر البرنامج 500 ريال أول مرة - والإصدارات القادمة مجانا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 فبراير 2020)

https://youtu.be/RrE5sKDmfrU


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 فبراير 2020)

برنامج متكامل لتصميم أنظمة التغذية والصرف بالمباني حسب الأكواد العالمية


----------

